# Help Please - Staying in touch with friends and family



## Lemontree1

Hi 

I immediately apologise if this breaks the forum rules. If it does, please take it down, I'm trying to be sensitive to what is a professionally run site. 

We are looking for some feedback on a website that aims to help expats' close friends and family stay in touch with each other (it's in development). I'll say nothing more in order to avoid promotion. 

If you are willing to help us, just a few simple questions, I would really appreciate it. Please send me a private message in order not to clog this forum up any more than this post has already done.

Thank you very much and sorry to have offended anyone.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Since this is more in the nature of a request for survey participants, I've moved it over to the Media Requests section.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lemontree1

Thank you Bev for moving the thread to the correct place. Per the messages we just exchanged I'm placing the survey link here:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/D9QSDTT

If that becomes an issue with any other moderators I will remove it. 

Thanks again and looking forward to some feedback...


----------



## Miss Maha

please will you clarify more


----------

